# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Biến tần 380 volt đấu điện 220v

## vufree

Các Cụ ơi giúp giúp... sao Tớ đấu điện 220v vô biến tần 380V cái Nó in re không chịu chạy....

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Các Cụ ơi giúp giúp... sao Tớ đấu điện 220v vô biến tần 380V cái Nó in re không chịu chạy....


Tại vì nó đói bụng thì sao mà chạy được bác !
Kiếm cục biến thế 220v - 380v cho nó thử xem có chạy không .

----------

vufree

----------

